# Sutliff Private Stock - Blend No. 5



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I finally got my free sample from Altadis, after about 3 months of waiting, which is fine, it was free.

Good thing too.

Upon opening the 1.5 .oz tin, it seemed promising. A nice smokey tin aroma. Easy to pack, and that's where the good stuff ends.

No offense to anyone who likes it, but this is garbage.

It burns wickedly hot, tastes like wax and is hard to keep lit. 

If my calculations serve me correctly, I can get 2 .oz of Voodoo Queen, also by Altadis, from P&C for 1.72 more. I think I will gladly make the sacrifice to get something I really enjoy. Plus Voodoo Queen is a bulk blend and Blend No. 5 is a tin. I guess it's for puffers on a budget who want the satisfaction of a tin.

_BTW, they claim this is a close match to Dunhill 965. If this is ANYTHING like Dunhil 965, I don't want to try it. I know better though._


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree, this was a let down. Although I paid $11 for my tin! Oops!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

houncer said:


> I agree, this was a let down. Although I paid $11 for my tin! Oops!


Damn, that sucks. Welcome to Puff by the way! How ya enjoying your stay?


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

Enjoying it quite a bit thanks. I've hung around in the shadows for a while but figured it was time to speak up. Lots of great information on here as I learn the hobby.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I haven't tried this, and based on your review I think I'll steer clear. Your comment about smoking wax made me cringe! I also can't imagine that it's even remotely close to MM965. If you like English blends, I bet you'd like MM965...

I will on the other hand be checking out the voodoo queen!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree, although I haven't tried MM965.

Voodoo Queen posses all who smoke her...beware! :mischief:


----------



## oletimer54 (Feb 28, 2010)

Man this was the first pipe tabacco I ever smoked. I took advantage of buy two get on free deal at pipes and cigar dot com. Being a newbie I picked on english blend(N0.5), one non aromatic(great outdoors), finaly one aromatic(saint george). I also got a cheap mm corncob pipe. I opened the No. 5 first and was blown away by the heavy smoke camp fire scent.
I thought what the F did I buy, then I packed my first bowl. I was very suprised how mellow the smoke was, being a cigar smoker I thought pipe tabacco would have more of a lingering taste on my palate. But the number 5 had a pleasent taste and smoked just perfect for me. I really dig the smokey latakia, and really enjoyed the no.5. 
the great outdoors was a great smoke too, however the saint george was not pleasing at all.


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

If you enjoyed the latakia then give Stokkebye English Luxury a try, you can get 4 oz at P&C for what most 1.75oz tins will cost. Very economical and a really good latakia forward blend. The McClelland Frog Morton series is exceptional and the Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding is currently in stock and it's some pretty amazing stuff but it's not always available so you have to grab that when it's in.


----------

